

Ask HN: Can you name 3 cities in Afghanistan or Iraq off the top of your head? - kumarski


======
tvxedoman
Afghanistan: Kandahar & Kabul

Iraq: Baghdad, Fallujah, & Basrah.

Honestly for the life of me can't name a third Afghan city

------
jhwhite
Baghdad Bahrain Kabul

I had surgery yesterday and on some good pain meds, otherwise I think I could
come up with two or more cities.

------
kumarski
Asked this question on separate american forums and social media websites. The
results were surprisingly low.

~~~
kumarski
I'm hoping that HN will score exponentially higher.

~~~
ryepen
The problem you'll find when asking this question is how little emphasis is
placed on the location of an event rather than the event itself. Most people
don't pay particular attention to the location of a foreign event because it
holds no substantial significance to them.

Ask this question to a forum of military veterans that have deployed to these
locations and you will most definitely see the response in which you were
searching. As a veteran, I can say that most people will neglect these details
until faced directly with the necessity of remembering.

